# Allergic to Prawns?



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi, On christmas day we had a pretty good feed of lobster and prawns but shortly after i broke out in a rash. The next night we had oysters and the same thing happened? All the family tried to tell me i was allergic to seafood but i have eaten it all my life and loved it with no side affects. I have eaten a few bream and snapper since then and cought a few murray crays on new years and have eaten redfin (im not sure if murray's and redfin count as seafood). 
I am devastated  , but pretty sure its only salt water crustaceans that have now formed a way to give me an allergic reaction? Anyone else have a problem like this?


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I think it mighta been something else that gave u a rash...

If you were allergic to shellfish, you woulda had breathing trouble and so on. I know that my girlfriend never used to eat prawns, then when we started dating she got into them (coz of me) and eventually started to build up an allergy to it, to the point now that she can't eat it or she'll stop breathing!!

my guess is that new llama wool cardigan u got off nan mighta set off the rash~


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah i think i will go and see a doctor or something, i didnt notice anything with breathing but my glands sweeled up a fair bit and i could feel my throat closing up. I hope i can still eat them, i luv em. I didnt think people could just develope allergys, i thought u had to be born with them?


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

troat closing up? hmm. yeah... could be the seafood... it might only be one type of seafood though, so u won't have to give EVERYTHING up!


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, only happened after eating salt water crustaceons.The snapper, Bream,redfin and murray crays had no affect but. I'd be a wreck if i had to give up everything, seafood is my favorite. Im most bummed about the oysters, may have to do a little more research with them :lol:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Not unheard of mate, even heard of seasons fishos suddenly becoming allergic to even just handling seafood to the extend that fishing becomes a chore having to wear gloves etc. Bummer!


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Prawns and such get a build up of iodine with age. 2-3 day old prawns as in some sefood shops I can not eat as I get crook, but if I get em straight off the back of the trawler they are ok on that day but the day after make me crook.
Fresh is best.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, they may have been a couple of days old. Being christmas we might have got some stock a couple of days due to demand around that time. I think it would have to be something like that as its never happened before and when i do eat them i usualy fill right up til i cant eat any more :lol: . I hope it was a simple one off thing.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Allergy to seafood, Jimmyak?      

When I was a nipper, a mate of mine had his first beer and prawn night. Thought he was real grown up and macho until the previously unknown prawn allergy kicked in big time. He was a very sick puppy.

Hopefully, Jimmyak, you don't have an allergy to normal seafood, hopefully, it is only the prawns which sit forgotten beside the barbie out the back from one weekend to the next that make ya feel a bit crook.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

I dont know what would make me feel the most crook, eating the prawns or watching everyone else eat them in front of me :lol: .


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Jimmyak, 
Don't dispare to much my father loves seafood hecan eat all shellfish except tassy scallops they will just about kill him. But eats oysters and mussels with no problems. The hard part is finding out which one your allergic too.

Dave


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanx JC32, that sounds what it may be, similar to your father. I have always eaten prawns and oysters but have on had lobster about 3 times i think. If thats the case its not such a problem as im not a big fan of lobster, i think i might give the prawns and oysters another go in moderation to see if any thing happens. I hope that is the case, i would really hate to give up the prawn.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Jamie , i would talk to your doctor before you have another go , and perhaps have an allergy test , no point taking a risk on an unpleasent experiance before your sure of what your doing, he can give you an anti allergy pen , which is a one off injection that can make your life more pleasent if you have an allergy attack


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanx Barry, im off to see the doctor tomorrow. I am going to ask about that pen, it would be handy to have around if its only certain types of seafood and i dont know wich one yet.
Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Hmmmm murray crays at new years? check the regs dude :wink:

Seafood allergies (sp) often lead to a rash, my bro developed the same symptoms to shellfish after many years of our family eating it, he also had severe swelling of the thoat (sp again, it's late) and had to be hospitalised.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh, my bad Allan, i did check where the murray's could be cought but i didnt take notice of the times when they could be taken. I will definitly take take notice now. I'v been told you can get fined up $5000 a cray for breaking the rules.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Sad to hear about a reaction to sea food.

Seeing a doctor is a good start. There are programs that can desensitise you against an allergies but they can take time. Ask your doctor about them.

I had a friend who was allergic to any thing with sulfur in it (any thing from the Onion family, most preservatives, the cabbage family and the chilie family) and dairy, he would have a very violent reactions. It was amazing the things he could not eat or drink, most beers and wine have preservatives, these where off limits.

He found a clinic in Newcastle that had this program to help desensitise him against his allergies but it took him 2 years before he could eat almost any thing except chilies. He continued with the program and now he can eat anything.

I don't know if you had a reaction to bad sea food and got a mild form of food poisoning or if it was an allergic reaction. A smart doctor can put you in the right direction to these questions. If you are allergic then there are programs that might help but they aren't for everyone.

Hope all goes well for you Jamie

Victor


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

as with alot of allergies the first reaction is not always the worst - can be an accumulative affect. see your gp and get a referral to an allergist - if another reaction happens in the mean time - ring 000 - They carry medications to counteract the reaction - particularly if you have breathing difficulties and swelling in the throat


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

a lot of trawlers do spray their prawns with something to keep the orange colour in them once cooked,cant remember offhand what its called.have seen the same sort of thing happen with my sister who had eaten prawns we had caught with cast net with no ill effects while growing up in Mackay.When she moved to BrisVegas she had to buy from shop and went down with something similar.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

yakfly said:


> a lot of trawlers do spray their prawns with something to keep the orange colour in them once cooked,cant remember offhand what its called.


Paint?


----------

